# Statusleiste einfügen



## Sliver (24. Juni 2005)

*Statusleiste einfügen & Tabellem Problem*

Grüße,

ich hab eigentlich mehre Fragen aber alles nach und nach. Den großteil versuch ich erst einmal selbst heraus zu bekommen. ^^

Also:  :-( 

Ich möchte gerne eine Art Statusleiste wie beim Internet Explorer unten bzw. ein Menü (wie Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht usw.).

Fals das mit dem Menü nicht möglich sein sollte: Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum die Uhrzeit und das Datum dort anzuzeigen.

Danke im vorraus.


Sers
Sliver


*edit*

Ach ich hab doch noch was. (Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...)
Da hock ich jetzt schon ein paar Stunden dran.

Also ich habe Form2 welche Text1 und einen Command1 enthält.
In der Form1 habe ich eine Acces 7.0 Tabelle welche vollständig angezeigt wird.
Beispiel:
1. Kundennummer 2. Nachname 3. Vorname
234234235                         Sliver                       Chris
435345435                         Mythos                    Zeus
* (Leer um neue Daten einzuügen)

Nun möchte ich das per Click auf Command1 das übertragen wird was in Text1 steht.
Und zwar der Tabelle unter 2. Nachname (also dort wo es leer ist zum hinzufügen).


----------



## Orakel (24. Juni 2005)

Hi Silver

also eine Statusleiste erhälst Du wenn Du im Menü-->Projekt-->Komponenten wählst und dort den Eintrag "Microsoft Common Controls xxx" aktivierst.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Sliver (24. Juni 2005)

Kannst du das genauer erklären, unter Komponenten finde ich den Eintrag "Microsoft Comm Control 6.0" aber danach habe ich auch keine Statusleiste. Über das neue Werkzeuge kann ich auch nur ein festes Symbol erstellen....


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Orakel (24. Juni 2005)

Hi



> finde ich den Eintrag "Microsoft Comm Control 6.0"



Das ist das Falsche: Du must *Microsoft Common Control 6.0* nehmen. Wenn dass nicht vorhanden ist, hast Du evtl. ein kleines Problemchen. Suche dann mal auf Deiner Festplatte nach einer MSCOMCTL.OCX. Die kannst Du bei den Komponenten durch den Button "Durchsuchen" in Dein Projekt einbinden (vorausgesetzt, die Lizenzierung passt )

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Sliver (24. Juni 2005)

Orakel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habs gefunden. Es heißt Microsoft *Windows* Common Controls 6.0. 

Hat schon jemand eine Antwort mein anderes Problem?

Sers
Sliver


----------

